# Antiviren Programm



## port29 (8. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem "schnellen" Antiviren Programm für Windows Vista. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit bereits einige Produkte ausprobiert, war aber mit keinem davon zufrieden. Mein Problem ist, dass die meisten Programm heute zu überladen sind. Damit verlangsamen die Programme das System oder machen es schlichtweg unbenutzbar. In der Vergangenheit habe ich z.B. schon Kaspersky AV oder die Outpost Security Suite ausprobiert. Habe da alle Komponenten deaktiviert, die das System in Realtime überwachen, es hat jedoch nichts gebracht. Mein System war schlichtweg ausgelastet. Entwicklungswerkzeuge haben nicht funktioniert, es gab Routing Probleme, etc.

Was ich im Grunde haben möchte ist folgendes:

Ein ganz einfaches Antiviren Programm, mit dem ich Dateien auf einen Virus überprüfen kann. Ich möchte keine halbe Firewall, keinen Realtime Scanner, keinen Selbstschutz oder ähnliche Spielereien, die das Denken für mich übernehmen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte das Produkt Viren zuverlässig finden, wenn ich das Tool benutze. Kennt ihr so etwas?


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. März 2008)

Es gibt folgendes 

A) Hohe Erkennungsrate
B) Hohe Geschwindigkeit

Leider entfernt man sich immer mehr von A desto mehr man auf B zugeht.
Selbstschutz und Realtime Scan sind keine Spielereien sondern der Sinn eines Virenscanners auf Windows. Ohne das wäre er gelinde gesagt Schrott....

Wenn du das nicht brauchst, dann kannst du ja auch den Realtime Scan bei jedem Virenscanner abschalten und per Hand scannen lassen. Etwas was ich oft bei Spielen mache, weil Virenscanner in der Tat bei Spielen schon stark ausbremsen können.

Bist du auch sicher dass dein System schnell genug für vista ist?
Ich hab auf meinem Vista Testsystem (das nur einen P4 630 und 1GB Ram hat) keinerlei Geschwindigkeitsprobleme durch Kaspersky Antivir.
Die Netzwerktrafficüberwachung (die nichts mit einer Firewall zu tuhen hat!) kann man ja auch bei den meisten Virenscannern deaktivieren.

Auserdem haben wir doch extra ein Forum für Security


----------



## port29 (8. März 2008)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Leider entfernt man sich immer mehr von A desto mehr man auf B zugeht.
> Selbstschutz und Realtime Scan sind keine Spielereien sondern der Sinn eines Virenscanners auf Windows. Ohne das wäre er gelinde gesagt Schrott....



Falsch! Es sind Features, die ein Durchschnittsverbraucher braucht. Ganz ehrlich: seit zwei Jahren habe ich weder ein AV Programm auf dem Rechner noch eine Firewall. Und das aus einem ganz guten Grund:

a) Ich weiß was ich mit dem Rechner mache
b) Ich vertraue dem AV Scanner meines Servers, dass er alle Virenverseuchten Mails rausfiltert
c) Ich vertraue meiner Firewall (HW), dass wenn doch ein Virus eindringt, nichts nach außen gelangen kann.
d) Ich vertraue den Backups die jede Nacht laufen, dass im Falle eines Falles das System wieder sofort lauffähig ist.



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du das nicht brauchst, dann kannst du ja auch den Realtime Scan bei jedem Virenscanner abschalten und per Hand scannen lassen. Etwas was ich oft bei Spielen mache, weil Virenscanner in der Tat bei Spielen schon stark ausbremsen können.



Das Problem ist, dass die Scanner sich tief ins System eingraben und eine einfache Deaktivierung der Dienste nicht ausreicht. 



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Bist du auch sicher dass dein System schnell genug für vista ist?
> Ich hab auf meinem Vista Testsystem (das nur einen P4 630 und 1GB Ram hat) keinerlei Geschwindigkeitsprobleme durch Kaspersky Antivir.



Ja, das bin ich. Bei mir läuft Vista Business 64Bit auf einem E4500 mit 8GB Ram. Ohne AV Software läuft das Sys rund. Auch wenn ich 2-3 VMware Maschinen laufen lasse. 



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Auserdem haben wir doch extra ein Forum für Security



Ja und da das ganze nichts mit Security zutun hat, sondern mit Windows und einem AV Programm, schreibe ich es in diesem Forum.


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. März 2008)

> a) Ich weiß was ich mit dem Rechner mache
> b) Ich vertraue dem AV Scanner meines Servers, dass er alle Virenverseuchten Mails rausfiltert
> c) Ich vertraue meiner Firewall (HW), dass wenn doch ein Virus eindringt, nichts nach außen gelangen kann.
> d) Ich vertraue den Backups die jede Nacht laufen, dass im Falle eines Falles das System wieder sofort lauffähig ist.


Schön dass du weist was du machst, und trotzdem kann man sich Viren einfagen.
Selbst die vertrauenswürdigste Quelle kann einen Virus in ihrem Download haben.
Darunter zB auch Hardwaretreiber direkt von der Herstellerseite (wo mir mindestens 6 Fälle spontan einfallen....)
Ein Virenscanner ohne Echtzeitschutz ist in dem Sinn sinnlos, und wo das Problem besteht diesen einfach zu beenden sehe ich auch nicht.....
Auserdem kann auch ein Backup bereits von Virus betroffen sein. Vor allem wenn man aufgrund nichtvorhandenen Virenschutzes erst nach Tagen bemerkt dass ein Virus da ist....



> Das Problem ist, dass die Scanner sich tief ins System eingraben und eine einfache Deaktivierung der Dienste nicht ausreicht.


Deaktiviere ich den Echtzeitscann meines Virenscanners läuft dessen Belastung auf das System gegen Null, er nimmt nurnoch ein paar MB vom Ram weg.
Diese tiefe Eingraben in das System ist leider für einen zuverlässigen Echtzeitschutz notwendig.



> Ja, das bin ich. Bei mir läuft Vista Business 64Bit auf einem E4500 mit 8GB Ram. Ohne AV Software läuft das Sys rund. Auch wenn ich 2-3 VMware Maschinen laufen lasse.



Dann liegt es vielleicht eher an einem der Typischen Probleme die die Softwareprogrammierer mit Vista haben.
Deaktiviere den Echzeitscann wenn du ihn nicht benötigst, auserdem kann man die Perfomance durch deaktivierung der Heuristik dramatisch steigern.
Oder beende direkt die Dienste vom Virenscanner, meines wissens nach läuft der Manuelle Scan von Kaspersky auch noch ohne dass die Dienste aktiviert sind.
Aber ich lege mich da nicht fest, das hab ich das letzte mal bei der V5 getestet.


> Ja und da das ganze nichts mit Security zutun hat, sondern mit Windows und einem AV Programm, schreibe ich es in diesem Forum.


Es geht um einen Virenscanner, also Security


----------



## port29 (8. März 2008)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Schön dass du weist was du machst, und trotzdem kann man sich Viren einfagen.
> Selbst die vertrauenswürdigste Quelle kann einen Virus in ihrem Download haben.
> Darunter zB auch Hardwaretreiber direkt von der Herstellerseite (wo mir mindestens 6 Fälle spontan einfallen....)
> Ein Virenscanner ohne Echtzeitschutz ist in dem Sinn sinnlos, und wo das Problem besteht diesen einfach zu beenden sehe ich auch nicht.....
> Auserdem kann auch ein Backup bereits von Virus betroffen sein. Vor allem wenn man aufgrund nichtvorhandenen Virenschutzes erst nach Tagen bemerkt dass ein Virus da ist....



Was soll denn ein Virus auf dem System bewirken? 

- Alle Dateien löschen? Das ist das Beste, was passieren kann. Denn dann weiß man, dass etwas mit dem Sys nicht stimmt. Der Datenverlust hält sich da in Grenzen, max. 2-3 Stunden Arbeit geht dadurch verloren.

- Ein Virus wird sich in dem Netzwerk nicht verbreiten können, snort inline und der Router in dem Netzwerk würde das unterbinden bzw. Meldung darüber erstatten, dass in dem Netzwerk etwas nicht stimmt.

- Das Netzwerk ist so aufgebaut, das absolut keine unerwünschten Daten über das Internet übertragen werden können. Somit besteht auch keine Gefahr, dass Passwörter, PINs, TANs, etc. aus dem Netzwerk entkommen können. Genau das gleiche gilt auch für ausgehende Mails. 

Ich finde, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit mich mit einem Virus zu infizieren keinen Real Time Schutz rechtfertigt.



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Deaktiviere ich den Echtzeitscann meines Virenscanners läuft dessen Belastung auf das System gegen Null, er nimmt nurnoch ein paar MB vom Ram weg.
> Diese tiefe Eingraben in das System ist leider für einen zuverlässigen Echtzeitschutz notwendig.



Ja und dieser Echtzeitschutz wird nicht benötigt. Außerdem macht der Dienst etwas, wenn er nichts machen würde, würde er garnicht erst laufen. 



DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Dann liegt es vielleicht eher an einem der Typischen Probleme die die Softwareprogrammierer mit Vista haben.
> Deaktiviere den Echzeitscann wenn du ihn nicht benötigst, auserdem kann man die Perfomance durch deaktivierung der Heuristik dramatisch steigern.
> Oder beende direkt die Dienste vom Virenscanner, meines wissens nach läuft der Manuelle Scan von Kaspersky auch noch ohne dass die Dienste aktiviert sind.
> Aber ich lege mich da nicht fest, das hab ich das letzte mal bei der V5 getestet.



Ich habe mir gestern die Beta von Outpost Antivirus installiert in der Hoffnung, es würde besser laufen. Doch bereits während der Installation - als irgendwelche Treiber installiert wurden - habe ich schon das schlimmste befürchtet. Die Befürchtungen haben sich auch als Wahr herausgestellt. Das System war für mich als Entwickler unbenutzbar. Der Zugriff auf Daten war furchtbar langsam, der Umgang mit großen Dateien war schlichtweg unmöglich. Der Start von Eclipse hat ca. 4x so lange gedauert, wie normal und das geschriebene Java Programm konnte ich garnicht erst ausführen, es hing sich einfach auf. Das  ganze passierte auch, wenn die AV Software beendet und alle Dienste abgeschaltet habe. Erst das Deinstallieren der Software brachte mich weiter. Die Leistung war wieder da. Okay, es war schon ein ganz krasser Fall, aber mit Kaspersky ist es fast genauso.

Ich kenne mein Problem, ich bin nicht die Zielgruppe der Softwarehersteller. Deren Zielgruppe sind die anderen 99% der PC Nutzer, die mit Glück wissen, wo der Rechner eingeschaltet wird. Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass ich nichts ungewöhnliches verlange. Unter Linux scannen die meisten Scanner auch nur auf Wunsch des Benutzers und genau so etwas möchte ich auch haben.


----------



## Laudian (10. März 2008)

Soweit ich aus aktuellen Tests weiss ist nach wie vor Avira Antivir Personal die AV mit der hoechsten Performance und glaenzt noch dazu mit den groessten Erkennungsraten egal welcher Algorithmus genutzt wird. 

Fuer Rootkits sollte man aber Spezialsoftware nutzen ... 

Antivir ist 64 Bit faehig ... in wieweit das ganze in der Classic Variante (kostenlos) verallgemeinerbar ist weiss ich allerdings nicht, da ich seit nem Monat die Personalkomplett besitze und bisher sehr zufrieden bin was die Performance angeht.

Selbst mit Email, Hintergrundprozess und allen anderen moeglichen Diensten hab ich keinerlei Einschraenkungen.

Besitze aber auch nen x2 6400+ ... 

Was die Performance angeht so sollen nach Test von ner C't letztes Jahr irgendwann wars Bitdefender / Kaspersky und fast alle anderen deutlich abfallen. Wirklich sinnvoll was die Filterung anging waren nur 4 ... Bitdefender / Kaspersky AV und Avast! ...


----------



## Grimreaper (12. März 2008)

Waere ein online scanner eine Alternative? Die installieren nur ein ActiveX oder Java applet und scannen garantiert nur bei Bedarf.


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. März 2008)

Grimreaper hat gesagt.:


> Die installieren nur ein ActiveX oder Java applet


Auf Java-Basis ließe ich es mir evtl. noch eingehen, aber ActiveX? Das hiesse ja den Bock zum Gärtner machen. Bei ActiveX lässt sich dermaßen viel falsch machen (und es *wird* auch dermaßen viel falsch gemacht, trotz der "Feherlos programmieren"-Utopien mancher ActiveX-Fetischisten), dass Microsoft selbst mittlerweile von der Verwendung von ActiveX abrät, da einfach zu viele und große Sicherheitslücken durch ActiveX gerissen werden.


----------



## Grimreaper (12. März 2008)

Jap, deswegen wirds immer noch millionenfach in Form des Windowsupdates verwendet... Ich glaub die ganzen Mediasachen (z. B. WMP in Webseiten) ist auch ein ActiveX-Steuerelement. Auch wenn ichs nicht generell empfehlen wuerde (weils IE vorraussetzt), fuer gewisse Anwendungen find ich hats durchaus Berechtigung. Diese Diskussion fuehrt allerdings am Thema vorbei, Port29 soll entscheiden ob ihm ActiveX zusagt oder nicht.


----------



## CSANecromancer (12. März 2008)

Grimreaper hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaub die ganzen Mediasachen (z. B. WMP in Webseiten) ist auch ein ActiveX-Steuerelement.


Der akutellste Flashplayer auch.

Nur kann ich mich nicht ganz für die Argumentation erwärmen "es wird millionenfach genutzt, also ist es gut", denn dann wäre Windows Vista wohl das sicherste, schnellste und komfortabelste Betriebssystem für *alle* Anwendungszwecke.



Grimreaper hat gesagt.:


> Port29 soll entscheiden ob ihm ActiveX zusagt oder nicht.


Selbstverständlich. Ich dachte mir nur, es könnte evtl. interessant sein, ein wenig was zu den Sicherheitsaspekten der verschiedenen vorgeschlagenen Lösungen zu wissen.

Hier mal ein paar Links zur "Sicherheit" der "millionenfach verwendeten ActiveX". Diese stellen nur eine geringe Auswahl der verfügbaren Artikel zu ActiveX-Problemen dar und es sind auch einige dabei, in denen ActiveX-Controls von Microsoft *selbst* (die diese Technik ja wohl am besten beherrschen sollten) beschrieben und in weiterführenden Links dokumentiert sind.
(Ja, die Links sind alle aus einer Quelle, ist mir aber Wumpe, wer sich *näher* damit beschäftigen will, findet über diese Links alle Stichworte und weiterführende Links):

Sicherheitsleck in RealPlayer-ActiveX
Lücken in zahlreichen ActiveX-Controls
Sicherheitsleck in HP Sfotware Update
Bitdefenders Online-Virenscanner reißt Sicherheitsleck auf
Sicherheitslücke in Visual Studio-ActiveX
Lücke in ActiveX-Control von Microsoft Office 2003


----------



## Navy (13. März 2008)

> Falsch! Es sind Features, die ein Durchschnittsverbraucher braucht. Ganz ehrlich: seit
> zwei Jahren habe ich weder ein AV Programm auf dem Rechner noch eine Firewall.
> Und das aus einem ganz guten Grund:
> a) Ich weiß was ich mit dem Rechner mache

Soweit noch OK...

> b) Ich vertraue dem AV Scanner meines Servers, dass er alle Virenverseuchten Mails 
> rausfiltert

In Zusammenhang mit a) ist das mehr oder weniger noch zu vertreten. Generell jedoch ist das Vertrauen in einen Scanner immer eher schlecht. Es gibt keine zuverlässige Antivirenengine, die schnell genug die immer größer werdende Zahl von Schädlingen bewältigen oder gar erkennen kann. Gerade generische Schädlinge sind nur über heuristische Verfahren zu erkennen und umso unschärfer die Heuristik desto größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit von "false-positives"

> c) Ich vertraue meiner Firewall (HW), dass wenn doch ein Virus eindringt, nichts nach 
> außen gelangen kann.

Das ist jetzt aber sehr gewagt. Eine Hardwarefirewall kann nur filtern, was sie auch erkennt, bzw was ihr gesagt wird. Auch IDS/IPS erkennt meistens nur Muster und deren generischen Forks. Geschicktes Tunneln und nutzen der gewollten Routen sind einfach zu Implementieren und schwer zu erkennen.

> d) Ich vertraue den Backups die jede Nacht laufen, dass im Falle eines Falles das 
> System wieder sofort lauffähig ist.

Was machst Du, wenn Du einen Schädling erst nach 2 Monaten erkennst?
Was ist, wenn Du keine nichtkomprimitierte Versionen einer Datei besitzt?
Was machst Du, wenn es bei Dir brennt?

Natürlich ist Deine Lösung an sich nicht schlecht, nur bist Du zu vertrauensselig gegenüber Softwarelösungen.

Im Grunde sind die Ansätze aber schon unbedingt vernünftig (außer vielleicht die Verwendung von Windows  )


----------



## port29 (13. März 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich ist Deine Lösung an sich nicht schlecht, nur bist Du zu vertrauensselig gegenüber Softwarelösungen.



Naja genau das ja eben nicht. Eine Software ist einfach nur ein Werkzeug und genauso will ich es auch behandeln. Ich vertraue, dass ich Gefahren erkennen kann. Hardware Firewalls und Filter sind eine gute Hilfe um 99% (quantitativ gesehen) aller Gefahren herauszufiltern. 



> Das ist jetzt aber sehr gewagt. Eine Hardwarefirewall kann nur filtern, was sie auch erkennt, bzw was ihr gesagt wird. Auch IDS/IPS erkennt meistens nur Muster und deren generischen Forks. Geschicktes Tunneln und nutzen der gewollten Routen sind einfach zu Implementieren und schwer zu erkennen.



In den letzten Jahren habe ich mein Verhalten im Internet analysiert. Herausgekommen ist ein bestimmtes Surfprofil, bestehend aus ca. 100 Seiten und ca. 150 IP Adressen mit dennen ich regelmäßig etwas zutun habe. Und anhand dieses Profils wird gefiltert. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es trotzdem keinen 100% Schutz gibt, aber wir müssen an der Stelle auch etwas differenzieren, welche Angriffe man denn abwehren will und um was es denn ursprünglich in dem ersten Posting ging. 

Wenn jemand tatsächlich Daten aus meiner Workstation / meinem Netzwerk rausschleusen möchte, dann wird die Person vorher eine genaue Analyse der eingesetzten Soft- und Hardware durchführen. Dabei wird ihm sicherlich auffallen, dass ich regelmäßig in dem Tutorials.de Forum etwas schreibe, die Website wird also auf meiner Whitelist stehen. Also wird er z.B. irgendwelche Daten in dem Forum posten und wieder abrufen. Aber da frage ich mich, ob ein laufender Real Time Scanner so etwas verhindert hätte. 

Mir geht es jetzt nicht um irgendwelche speziell für mein Netzwerk ausgelegten Bundestrojaner, sondern um einfache Vieren und Würmer, die man "zufällig" bekommt.



> Was machst Du, wenn Du einen Schädling erst nach 2 Monaten erkennst?



Auf meiner Fensterbank wohnt seit 4 Monaten eine Spinne. Sie tut mir nichts, ich tuhe ihr nichts. Irgendwann kommt aber der Staubsauger. Hier würde ich nicht anders vorgehen. Solange ein Schädling mir nichts tut, kann er ruhig auf dem System bleiben



> Was ist, wenn Du keine nichtkomprimitierte Versionen einer Datei besitzt?



So etwas halte ich für weniger wahrscheinlich. Um das zu verstehen, muss man sich die Dateien anschauen, mit denen ein Entwickler zutun hat. Das, was wirklich Geld kostet, sind Quelltexte. Manipulationen an Quelltexten würde ich sofort merken, z.B. weil Subversion sagt, dass eine Datei geändert wurde, in der ich garnicht gearbeitet habe. [Da fällt mit gerade ein, was andere Schüler in der 11. Klasse Informatik gemacht hatten. Da die Algorithmen nicht umsetzen konnten, hatten die einfach zig Tabs in eine Zeile eingefügt und dann Ausgaben zu verschiedenen Werten hardgecoded. Ich hätte gewettet, dass es auffällt. Aber nein, weder der Fehler in dem Algorithmus ist aufgefallen, noch der "andere" Quellcode.] Ein Scrollbalken bei einer 1920er Auflösung würde mir doch schon etwas komisch vorkommen. Und irgendwo muss es ja eine saubere Version geben. Entweder auf dem Mailserver (bzw. den Backups des Mailservers) oder im Repository. Wenn nicht, dann war die Ursprungsdatei infiziert.



> Was machst Du, wenn es bei Dir brennt?



Mich freuen, weil die Versicherung alles deckt. (Backups werden natürlich nicht zu Hause aufbewahrt)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich die "Was wäre wenn" Szenarien nicht wirklich mag. Es wird immer Sachen geben, auf die man nicht vorbereitet ist. Das nächste AKW ist z.B. knapp 50km entfernt. Was passiert denn, wenn es hochgeht? Oder was passiert, wenn die Vogonen die Erde sprengen, um einen intergalaktischen Highway zu bauen?


----------



## CSANecromancer (13. März 2008)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Oder was passiert, wenn die Vogonen die Erde sprengen, um einen intergalaktischen Highway zu bauen?


Dann solltest du *TUNLICHST* ein Handtuch zur Hand haben.
Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Navy (13. März 2008)

> Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es trotzdem keinen 100% Schutz gibt, aber wir müssen an 
> der Stelle auch etwas differenzieren, welche Angriffe man denn abwehren will und um 
> was es denn ursprünglich in dem ersten Posting ging. 

Ich wollte auf keinem Fall Dein Verhalten oder Deine Sicherheitskonfiguration schlecht machen. Im Gegenteil finde ich gerade das Auseinandersetzen mit dem Thema sehr wichtig und gerade Deine Analyse des eigenen Verhaltens überdurchschnittlich zeugt von vorhandener Kompetenz -- das machen beileibe nicht viele.

[...]
> Aber da frage ich mich, ob ein laufender Real Time Scanner so etwas verhindert hätte. 

Nein. Jedoch /könnte/ so ein Scanner Dich im ungünstigsten Fall vor einer Datenwiederherstellung bewahren, denn ein Datenstrom wird ja erst auf Deiner Maschine wiederhergestellt und wird von dem Scanner auf Deinem Server nicht zusammenhängend untersucht.

> Auf meiner Fensterbank wohnt seit 4 Monaten eine Spinne. Sie tut mir nichts, ich tuhe 
> ihr nichts. Irgendwann kommt aber der Staubsauger. Hier würde ich nicht anders 
> vorgehen. Solange ein Schädling mir nichts tut, kann er ruhig auf dem System bleiben

Woher weißt Du, ob ein solcher Schädling Dir nichts tut? Er muß ja keine Daten verändern sondern es reicht, wenn er Deine Daten ins Netz bläst. In diesem Falle hat die Spinne also einen Abdruck Deines Wohnungstürschlüssels gemacht und diesen weitergegeben 

In diesem Fall /könnte/ ein Scanner diesen Schädling anhand seiner Signatur erkennen. Wie Du aber schon sagtest, ist absolute Sicherheit nicht möglich -- hier könntest Du das Risiko noch minimieren.

> Mich freuen, weil die Versicherung alles deckt. (Backups werden natürlich nicht zu 
> Hause aufbewahrt)

Das hattest Du vorher nicht erwähnt 

> Oder was passiert, wenn die Vogonen die Erde sprengen, um einen intergalaktischen 
> Highway zu bauen?

Dann solltest Du vogonische Gedichte mögen *und* unbedingt den "hitchhikers guide" dabei haben. Das Handtuch wurde ja schon erwähnt...


----------



## port29 (13. März 2008)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte auf keinem Fall Dein Verhalten oder Deine Sicherheitskonfiguration schlecht machen. Im Gegenteil finde ich gerade das Auseinandersetzen mit dem Thema sehr wichtig und gerade Deine Analyse des eigenen Verhaltens überdurchschnittlich zeugt von vorhandener Kompetenz -- das machen beileibe nicht viele.



Danke! 



Navy hat gesagt.:


> [...]
> > Aber da frage ich mich, ob ein laufender Real Time Scanner so etwas verhindert hätte.
> 
> Nein. Jedoch /könnte/ so ein Scanner Dich im ungünstigsten Fall vor einer Datenwiederherstellung bewahren, denn ein Datenstrom wird ja erst auf Deiner Maschine wiederhergestellt und wird von dem Scanner auf Deinem Server nicht zusammenhängend untersucht.



Und genau das ist das Kosten / Nutzen Problem. Der Betrieb eines Real Time Scanners ist einfach zu teuer (im Sinne der Leistung). 



Navy hat gesagt.:


> > Auf meiner Fensterbank wohnt seit 4 Monaten eine Spinne. Sie tut mir nichts, ich tuhe
> > ihr nichts. Irgendwann kommt aber der Staubsauger. Hier würde ich nicht anders
> > vorgehen. Solange ein Schädling mir nichts tut, kann er ruhig auf dem System bleiben
> 
> Woher weißt Du, ob ein solcher Schädling Dir nichts tut? Er muß ja keine Daten verändern sondern es reicht, wenn er Deine Daten ins Netz bläst. In diesem Falle hat die Spinne also einen Abdruck Deines Wohnungstürschlüssels gemacht und diesen weitergegeben



Kein Problem, ich stelle gerne ein Foto meines Schlüssels ins Internet. Und das auch noch in voller Auflösung! http://rootix.de/CIMG3004.JPG

Wenn du jemanden gefunden hast, der den Schlüssel nachmachen kann, sag mir bescheid 



Navy hat gesagt.:


> > Mich freuen, weil die Versicherung alles deckt. (Backups werden natürlich nicht zu
> > Hause aufbewahrt)
> 
> Das hattest Du vorher nicht erwähnt



Backups bewahrt man nicht zu Hause auf. Dafür gibt es andere Orte.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> > Oder was passiert, wenn die Vogonen die Erde sprengen, um einen intergalaktischen
> > Highway zu bauen?
> 
> Dann solltest Du vogonische Gedichte mögen *und* unbedingt den "hitchhikers guide" dabei haben. Das Handtuch wurde ja schon erwähnt...



Ja... den "hitchhikers guide" werde ich noch irgendwo auf nem PDA oder Handy unterbringen können... Aber ein Handtuch...


----------



## Maxsoft (18. März 2008)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Kennt ihr so etwas?



Ja. Ich habe seit einiger Zeit Avira Antivir Personal Classic (Freeware) installiert.


----------



## olqs (19. März 2008)

Wenn du keinen Online Virenscanner:
Bitdefender (ActiveX)
TrendMicro (Java oder ActiveX)

nutzen willst, dann würde ich dir zur reinen Virenscanner Lösung von Bitdefender raten.

Meiner Meinung verbrät der Echtzeit Scanner nicht wirklich viel CPU Leistung, aber nach dem Ausschalten des Scanners gibts keine Beeinträchtigung mehr.

An meinen Netzwerkeinstellungen hat der noch nie was verändert und wenn ich Probleme mit dem Routing hatte war bei mir immer mein OpenWRT schuld


----------



## Grimreaper (19. März 2008)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Meiner Meinung verbrät der Echtzeit Scanner nicht wirklich viel CPU Leistung, aber nach dem Ausschalten des Scanners gibts keine Beeinträchtigung mehr.



Also ich find auch dass ein Echtzeitscanner (Paradebeispiel Norton) das System spuerbar bremst.


----------



## olqs (19. März 2008)

Grimreaper hat gesagt.:


> Also ich find auch dass ein Echtzeitscanner (Paradebeispiel Norton) das System spuerbar bremst.



Bitte nicht mit Zitaten das Posting auseinander reissen.

Ich rede von der Virenscanner Lösung von Bitdefender.

Norton seh ich immer als negativ Beispiel für nen guten Scanner und deshalb hab ich den nichtmal erwähnt.


----------



## Grimreaper (19. März 2008)

Entschuldige, ich hab dich da missverstanden. Ich dachte du beziehst dich da auf Scanner und CPU Last im Allgemeinen. Ich haette dir sogar recht gegeben: Die CPU Last haelt sich noch in Grenzen, aber Lese- und Schreiboperationen werden stark verlangsamt (ist ja auch kein Wunder). 

Zu Bitdefender kann ich mich nicht aeussern, ich hab die Software nie benutzt.


----------



## fluessig (20. März 2008)

Ich möchte in der Runde mal den Moonsecure Virenscanner einbringen 

http://www.moonsecure.com

Basiert auf den Virensignaturen von Clam AV - ist also absolut up-to-date und schlägt sich in der neuen Version meiner Meinung nach ganz passabel. Komplett open source und kostenlos.

Hat natürlich in der Benutzung auch seine kleinen Haken, aber insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden und ich muss mir nicht mehr die nervtötende Werbung von Antivir ansehen.


----------

